# Suggestions for duck fat



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

I butchered out some muscovies and am roasting one small duck up tonight. I just drained off a full cup of fat. All I had on the duck was salt, pepper and garlic. 

What are your suggestions for the duck fat?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Frying potatoes!


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

That does sound good! 

I tend not to fry often. Does it freeze and defrost ok, or not? How long will it hold in the fridge?


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

I understand. I wish I could give you more info but we never had a whole lot of it and it never remained long enough to freeze or go bad.


----------



## farmerstac (Mar 16, 2005)

Yes, you can freeze it will defrost just fine. It can stay in the fridge indefinitely just make sure its in an air tight container. Once your family gets a taste of it on potatoes or roasted root vegetables it won't last long. Hope you used the liver for some patte`.:thumb:


----------



## hawgsquatch (May 11, 2014)

God's elixir right there. I would make pommes frites and I would store it and carefully guard it for ever. The worlds greatest food has to be French fries double fired in duck fat with a side of sautÃ©ed foi Gras.


----------



## SJSFarm (Jun 13, 2012)

And here I was about to toss it out!


----------



## Use Less (Nov 8, 2007)

You will have to see if the flavor is too strong for you. If you don't care for the taste, you can feed it to your animals, or use as a preventative, such as coating rooster's combs against frost, or covering the area where a bird may be picked at by others.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

Fry your eggs in it. Great stuff!


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

As others have said, it is amazing with potatoes.

We toss tiny new potatoes or regular potatoes cut into chunks with salt, pepper and the melted fat and roast them in the oven. Awesome!

We use it kind of like bacon grease. What we really like, though, is goose fat. Same delicious uses as duck fat but geese give up so much more fat when you roase them. It keeps indefinitely in the fridge in an air tight container for at least a year.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Fried morel mushrooms... Or send me some:cute:


----------



## MCJam (Dec 27, 2012)

Spread a bit on some good crusty toast and sprinkle with salt to taste!


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

SJSFarm said:


> And here I was about to toss it out!


Never ever trust a person that would throw out duck fat! Make confit and then cassoulet. That's the best stuff in the world! I like the pomme frite and foie idea. It's also delish when used to fry sweetbreads. Comes with a free call to 911 :happy2:


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

Use it as the fat in biscuits = awesome

Another awesome dish = poutine: shoestring french fires fried in duck fat, with a duck stock gravy, duck confit, fried cheese curds, and fois gras.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Duck fries! Cut potatoes into french fry shape, coat with melted duck fat and bake them in the oven until they are done and start to crisp.


----------



## RonTgottagoat (Feb 27, 2014)

Ooh duck fat!!!! People freak out over bacon but duck fat is where it's at! You can sautÃ© with it fry with it. The secret to my duck andouille gumbo is doing a super dark roux using rendered duck fat. Use it in cassoulet or to cap a terrine. Confit duck legs are amazing and an old world preservative technique. Good stuff


----------



## ChefSufficient (May 25, 2015)

Another vote for capping terrines and making confit. Confit always seems to take way more fat than you planned for...

Also, if there is anyone in your household who is not a big fan of duck skin (gasp!) you can freeze it until you have a nice big batch, julienne it, and render it on low to medium heat with a little water to get it started, then gently cook until it resembles the consistency of pork rinds...

In Jewish cuisine they call them gribenes, and they are typically made from chicken skin, but duck skin is especially tasty. 

There are about 1,001 uses for them; mixed into pates and terrines (or as their own separate layer), topping for salads, stirred into or atop mashed potatoes, anything you would like to add a bit of crunch to. 

My secret is to crumble them into dumpling batter before simmering :icecream:


----------

